# Nokia S60 Emulator & Vista



## grahowler (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi

I think this might be a Vista question as much as a Nokia S60 SDK Emulator problem.

I've been struggling trying to get the Emulator running on Vista. It's installed and can work fine, but doesn't most of the time. Every time I run the Emulator, except once, it opens then sits unresponsive for about 30 seconds before closing.

The one time it has worked it popped up a notice saying that Windows firewall had blocked it, and I clicked the unblock button and it worked fine, including using it to run applications and debug from Netbeans.

I have the Vista firewall completely switched off, it always has been on the computer I'm using because it's sitting behind a network firewall. Whenever I run the Emulator application and it doesn't work I do not get any firewall notice, it just opens the Emulator then closes it again.

It's frustrating because I just want to tell Vista to step aside and let the Emulator run.

If anyone can help with this I'd appreciae it greatly!

TIA


----------

